# مجالس العلوم الشرعية > مجلس اللغة العربية وعلومها >  هل الاستثناء تام أم مفرغ في قوله تعالى

## سرمد طه

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 
في قوله تعالى 
1 - { يَا أَيُّهَا النَّاسُ اذْكُرُوا نِعْمَتَ اللَّهِ عَلَيْكُمْ هَلْ مِنْ خَالِقٍ غَيْرُ اللَّهِ يَرْزُقُكُم مِّنَ السَّمَاءِ وَالْأَرْضِ لَا إِلَهَ إِلَّا هُوَ فَأَنَّى تُؤْفَكُونَ } فاطر3
من المعلوم أن هل هنا بمعنى ( ما ) والاستفهام انكاري ولكن السؤال عن نوع الاستثناء وقد وجدت خلافات في اعراب (غير ) فمنهم من أعتبر الاستثناء تاماً وأعرب غير مستثنى ومنهم من أعتبر الاستثناء مفرغاً وأعرب غير حسب الموقع فأيهم الأرجح 
وجزاكم الله خير الجزاء

----------


## أبو ولاء

لو قلنا أن ( غيرُ ) نعت مرفوعة على المحل باعتبار ( خالقٍ ) مبتدأ مجرور لفظًا مرفوع محلًا .

----------


## محمود محمد محمود مرسي

أخي الكريم ، 
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته  ، وبعد :
اعلم يا أخي أن نوع الاستثناء في الآية يتحدد بالقراءة الواردة في كلمة غير , فمن قرأها بالنصب فالاستثناء تام على هذا الوجه ، وهي حينئذ مستثنى منصوب ، ومن قرأها بالرفع على أساس أنها صفة لخالق  باعتبار  المحل أو على أساس أنها فاعل لخالق سد مسد الخبر فالاستثناء مفرغ أوناقص ، لأنه إذا كان الاستثناء ناقصا فإن غير تعرب إعراب الاسم الواقع بعد إلا ، وما بعد إلا في الاستثناء الناقص يعرب حسب موقعه كما قال الشرف العمريطي : 
وإن يكن من ناقص فإلا ***** قد ألغيت والعامل استقلا
 ومن قرأها بالجر على أساس أنها نعت لخالق باعتبار اللفظ ؛ لأن خالق مجرورة بحرف الجر الزائد ـ من قرأها هكذا ـ فالاستثناء مفرغ  ، وهكذا يتحدد نوع الاستثناء بالقراءة ، واعلم ـ يا أخي ـ أني أرجح أن الاستثناء مفرغ إذ المعنى عندي : ما خلق غير الله ؛ فغير في الآية فاعل لاسم الفاعل أغنى عن الخبر، غير أن ترجيحي لهذا لا ينفي الرأي الآخر طالما أن القراءة ثابتة  ، والله أعلم والسلام

----------


## كمال أحمد

الأخ الفاضل محمود بارك الله فيك ومتعنا بعلمك،
لي استفسار أرجو من فضيلتكم الإجابة عليه، وهو: هل إذا وردت (غير) صفة أو كانت حيث موقعها من الإعراب، هل ما تزال باقية على الاستثناء، أم أنها تكون قد خرجت من الاستثناء، وبالتالي تكون الجملة خبرية خالية من الاستثناء؟
وجزاكم الله خيرا.

----------


## محمود محمد محمود مرسي

أخي في الله  كمال أحمد ، 
  السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته ، وبعد : 
  فاعلم  ــ علمني الله وإياك ــ  أن الإجابة عن سؤالك تقتضي منا أن نقف عند  ما يسميه النحويون بالاستثناء المفرغ ، فما هو؟ وهل هو حقا استثناء أم لا ؟
  وإذا لم يكن كذلك فلم ألحقه النحويون بالاستثناء ؟
  وبداية أقول : إن الاستثناء المفرغ هو ما تفرغ فيه ما قبل إلا للعمل فيما بعدها ، وذلك حين يكون الكلام منفيا ناقصا أي :  حين يكون المستثنى منه غير مذكور، فإن كان ذلك ألغيت إلا ، وأعرب ما بعدها حسب العوامل ، وإلى هذا أشار العمريطي بقوله : 
  وإن يكن من ناقص فإلا **** قد ألغيت والعامل استقلا
   هذا هو ما يسميه النحويون بالاستثناء المفرغ ، وما أمثلتهُ بخافيةٍ عليك ، ولكن هل هذا استثناء حقا ؟ 
   إذا قلنا يا أخي :
  ما نجح إلا زيد  ، وما أكرمت إلا زيدا ، وما سلمت إلا على زيد ،  فهل تشعر أن هنا استثناء ؟ أنا لا أشعر أنَّ هنا استثناء ،   لم ؟ لأنه لم يكن بالجمل السابقة حكم دخل فيه الجماعة ، ثم استثني من الجماعة واحد أو أكثر، ذلك لأن الاستثناء هو:  أن تُخرج بإلا أو بإحدى أخواتها ما دخل في اللفظ ، وخرج في أو من الحكم  ، كما قال الناظم :
  أخْرجْ به من الكلام ما خرجْ **** من حكمِه وكان في اللفظِ اندرجْ
      هذا هو الاستثناء ، وعليه فإنَ ما سُمِّيَ بالاستثناء المفرَّغ ليس استثناءً بحال  ولكنه قصر أو حصر ، والقصر توكيد أداته التي يقوم عليها هي :
  ( النفي وإلا)
   وطالما أن الأمر هكذا ، فلم عرض له النحويون في باب الاستثناء ؟ الواقع  أن النحويين ما عرضوا له في باب الاستثناء إلا لوجود ( إلا فيه )، وإلا  كما رأينا لا تؤدي فيه استثناءً  ، ولكنها كما يقال ضميمة إلى النفي ؛ لتؤدي توكيدا،
    وما قلناه في ( إلا ) يقال في ( غير)  كما جاء في سؤالك أيها الأخ المبارك ، فإذا أعربت وصفا أو حسب موقعها فلا تكون باقية على الاستثناء ، واعلم أيها الأخ أن الأصل في غير أن تكون وصفا ، وفي إلا أن تكون للاستثناء ، ثم قد تُحمل إحداهما على الأخرى ، فيوصف بإلا ويستثنى بغير
  وإلى هذا أشار في الفريدة بقوله :
      الأصل في غير مجيئها صفة  **** وحملوا إلا بغير معرفة
  هذا والله أعلم ، والسلام

----------

